# Riddex



## mandie121089 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi everyone, i have a quick question and hopefully you guys can help me. My family just bought that product called riddex because we have a small roach and ant problem. I was reading the instructions and it says that the unit can affect small rodents such as gerbils, rabbits, or other pet rodents. I have been told by many that my hedgehog is not a rodent. But I dont want to use the product and it affect my little guy. Please help me and let me know if it is safe to use this product around my pet. Thanks so much!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I really wouldn't use it around a hedgehog. Those are super strong chemicals and hedgies are so sensitive that it could either really hurt him or the smell would bother him.

For ants, I use these liquid bait traps: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Terro-Ant-Killer-ll-Liquid-Baits-6-Pack-300/100595879#.Ujh8ET9ZUVA

The ants are attracted by the smell, but it's poisonous so when they take the food back to the nest and all the ants eat it, they die. It takes up to a couple months depending on how many ants there are, but it works and it won't hurt your hedgehog.

I believe similar traps can be used for roaches as well, although you may need bigger ones for them. The good news is that since it's basically corn syrup and borax it's really easy to make at home.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

http://lifehacker.com/5922286/make-your-own-pesticide+free-ant-trap - super helpful article on safe ant killer.

I wouldn't use the trap you have, personally. I would be worried about how sensitive hedgies are, and honestly if it can harm an animal it's not something I want in the air I live with either!


----------



## mandie121089 (Oct 19, 2012)

The Riddex product doesnt use any chemicals it just emits a pulse, we also have a roach problem. Its the product that they advertise on tv.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If it's the sound/pulse emitter, I definitely would not use it. I know I've heard horror stories of those kind of deterrents driving other small animals insane/to death - the first one I saw (and that sticks in my mind) is someone who told a story on here about having it happen to a rabbit. I wouldn't even risk seeing if it would affect a hedgie the same way...the thought makes me shudder.

I'd look into the things mentioned for ants, and then see if there's similar solutions that work on roaches.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Oops, I was thinking of something else, sorry. That definitely has the potential to drive an animal nuts. It could disrupt their sleep patterns, hurt their ears, etc. But it also depends on how far away it is from his cage. If it's in another room, separated by walls and doors, it's much less likely to be a problem. So if you do use it, just make sure it's as far away as possible.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> If it's the sound/pulse emitter, I definitely would not use it. I know I've heard horror stories of those kind of deterrents driving other small animals insane/to death - the first one I saw (and that sticks in my mind) is someone who told a story on here about having it happen to a rabbit. I wouldn't even risk seeing if it would affect a hedgie the same way...the thought makes me shudder.
> 
> I'd look into the things mentioned for ants, and then see if there's similar solutions that work on roaches.


Yikes, I didn't think it was that bad! I thought I read something here not too long ago about it being less risky as long as it was far enough away. Maybe I imagined it...It's scary to think how many products we put on the market without a second thought as to how negatively it will affect animals.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

No, I do remember seeing that post too! I think I'd just be too paranoid to use it anywhere in the house anyway. :lol: I'm trying to remember if the rabbit story included where the emitter/rabbit cage was...I _think_ both were in the same room, but I can't be positive. I'll have to see if I can find it again.


----------

